# STP Inspired Bandana



## ellilis (Apr 18, 2014)

So a few years back, someone in Rat Patrol made some pretty kickass bandanas with the usual paisleys and shapes replaced with rats, bikes, beer, and welding equipment. It remains one of my favorite things I've ever received. I can't compete with that awesome bandana, but I was inspired to make an STP related one (okay, maybe with some artistic license, whatever) and thought I'd share. I wanted to keep the hand-drawn look vs more perfect shapes (or a sailboat that actually looked like a sailboat, *ahem*), but... anyway, here it is


----------



## pir8 qu33n (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey what would it take to get that pattern printed! Let's make it concrete!


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 18, 2014)

The sailboat looks like a rake and a boomerang

Put a couple hoes on there and I'll buy it.


----------



## ellilis (Apr 19, 2014)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> The sailboat looks like a rake and a boomerang
> 
> Put a couple hoes on there and I'll buy it.



Haha, it so does! 

...oh no... I can't not see it now. Garden tools and aboriginal weapons all over!


----------



## Odin (Apr 19, 2014)

No... no... no no... the teeth are supposed to be Waves. Waves. Why can't anyone see it? 

 Nice job ellilis.


----------



## sketchytravis (Apr 19, 2014)

pir8 qu33n said:


> Hey what would it take to get that pattern printed! Let's make it concrete!




Plaintiff black bandanna and screen printing or something maybe. Or see if theres a site for custom bandannas

Also i feel like there should be some road lines for the rubber and leather tramps


----------



## ellilis (Apr 19, 2014)

sketchytravis said:


> Also i feel like there should be some road lines for the rubber and leather tramps



Oo, that'd work! I was trying to figure out how to get rubber trampin better represented, but hard to find something that would still look okay on here. Hmm, now where to put them...  Edit to come!


----------



## MEOW (Apr 19, 2014)

i'd buy something like this.

i think the compass should be rotated so that the letter for each direction lines up with the corner of the bandana. 
so that when you fold it diagonally to wear around your neck either a "n" "s" "w" "e" will be visible.


----------



## ellilis (Apr 19, 2014)

MEOW said:


> i'd buy something like this.
> 
> i think the compass should be rotated so that the letter for each direction lines up with the corner of the bandana.
> so that when you fold it diagonally to wear around your neck either a "n" "s" "w" "e" will be visible.


I could do that ^^


----------



## West (Apr 19, 2014)

Cool skank, I was really excited to see this on yer blog


----------



## notOK (Apr 20, 2014)

There's a textile company outta Carolina, bandanna warehouse, they got some good US made ones. Quadruple stitched edges. Built to last. Just get a messa blank ones and print em up. Gotta assload awhile back, for dyeing. Felt downright rich with stacks of bandanas piled up. Next on my agenda's 50 dozen freshies. I'm not good with money, if ya can't tell. But I never let that bother me.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 20, 2014)

damn dude that's fuckin sweet! well done! (the sailboat looks like a sailboat to me )


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 20, 2014)

Odin said:


> No... no... no no... the teeth are supposed to be Waves. Waves. Why can't anyone see it?
> 
> Nice job ellilis.





Matt Derrick said:


> damn dude that's fuckin sweet! well done! (the sailboat looks like a sailboat to me )



I was just using my imagination, it really does look like a sailboat.

Some hoes would still be nice though.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 20, 2014)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I was just using my imagination, it really does look like a sailboat.
> 
> Some hoes would still be nice though.


Nothing wrong with some boats n' hoes.


----------



## p4r4d0x (Apr 21, 2014)

butt naked hoes?


----------



## dprogram (Apr 21, 2014)

I'd seriously buy one if it was affordable.


----------



## Tick Dickler (Apr 22, 2014)

can i get one with a secret pocket? 
actually that would be great for shoplifting they´ll never check there!


----------



## AmarieLu (Aug 4, 2014)

love it


----------

